# [MODEM][ODIN] EP1Q Modems



## nitroglycerine33

Here are the latest and greatest EP1Q Gingerbread modems if anyone would like them. Use at your own risk blah blah. It takes a couple of minutes to flash the modems. Watch the progress bar on your phone and not the progress bar in odin. I did not test the modems on froyo.

Download EP1Q Modems: http://www.mediafire.com/?96cc17rha8a7o1a


----------



## tysdad08

Seems to be running well on gummy charge 1.9.1.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## drFUNK

Thanks for this! I'm getting faster speed test results on EE4 GummyCharged


----------



## IBUKImAsTa

Awesome getting faster speed


----------



## neyenlives

This solved the 4g/3g/1xrtt switching issue for me. Also boosted 4g and 3g signal strength indoors. Speed is fine too, 4g is the same but 3g actually nearly doubled. I have been noticing poor voice quality, as in I sometimes can't understand the other person but they can hear me fine. Makes them sound like they are on a really bad VOIP connection. I rarely talk on it though so no biggie.


----------



## Jonstal

Has anyone tried this on froyo?


----------



## anoninja118

"Jonstal said:


> Has anyone tried this on froyo?


these modems work on froyo


----------



## Halo

Works great with GC 1.9.1 w/ imnuts kernel & imoseyon's kernel. Noticeable difference in DL/UL speeds on my phone.


----------



## mdietz

It has been decided to have modems posted in the General forum and not the Development. So, in the future, please post any modem images here rather than in development. Thank you :android-smile:


----------



## Jborch8

Fails download in odin everytime

EDIT: Got it working


----------



## explamphibian

Changed my phone number yesterday and the system was unable to activate my SIM. I had to flash back to EE4 for my phone to have voice and text, data would work on EPQ1. Once the SIM recorded the new number I flashed back to EPQ1 and all is good. Very strange.


----------



## Trav06

This is failing for me every time. I've downloaded it 3 times, and flashed 3 times in ODIN. Can anyone help?

Screenshot attached so you can see what I'm seeing...

View attachment 1633


----------



## Trav06

Jborch8 said:


> Fails download in odin everytime
> 
> EDIT: Got it working


How'd you get yours working, Jborch? Mine has failed 3 times now. Downloaded 3 separate times too in case it was a faulty download.

This phone isnt activated yet. That shouldn't matter for updating firmware, right?


----------



## CaptTrips

After going into download mode but before starting put your battery in. Sometimes USB doesn't provide enough power...or something to that effect


----------



## Trav06

CaptTrips said:


> After going into download mode but before starting put your battery in. Sometimes USB doesn't provide enough power...or something to that effect


That worked! Thanks Capt!


----------



## WizeGuyDezignz

Hi guys, I would like to try this modem. What happens if I try it but want to go back to EE4? Can I do it?

Thanks!


----------



## hazard209

WizeGuyDezignz said:


> Hi guys, I would like to try this modem. What happens if I try it but want to go back to EE4? Can I do it?
> 
> Thanks!


Just like you can download the EP1Q modem Odin file, you can do the same for EE4.


----------



## WizeGuyDezignz

Thanks Hazard! On both boards!!


----------



## ddemlong

Loving this modem, today I had a max download speed of 26.50, tested again, hit almost 24DL and 4 UL.... NEVER have I hit a DL speed like that on EE4. Not to mention so much less searching and better data connectivity in general.

















I know they (speed tests) dont always mean much, but now I am consistently between 10-14 during the day too. MUCH better than my past 6-8 average.


----------



## WizeGuyDezignz

ddemlong said:


> Loving this modem, today I had a max download speed of 26.50, tested again, hit almost 24DL and 4 UL.... NEVER have I hit a DL speed like that on EE4. Not to mention so much less searching and better data connectivity in general.
> 
> I know they (speed tests) dont always mean much, but now I am consistently between 10-14 during the day too. MUCH better than my past 6-8 average.


I completely agree with you! I didn't know what to expect since it seems like people are having varying results with these modems. And I get horrible signal in my office at work. So I flashed these modems last night and WOW!!

Not only are my data speeds quicker, but I have a solid and stead 2 bars of 4G in my office, which is quite good compared to what I used to get. No more in and out and searching from what I can tell so far. I'm a very happy camper right now. :smile3:


----------



## neyenlives

whats odd for me is i seem to be capped at 5Mbps on this modem.


----------



## clumsyninja21

"neyenlives said:


> whats odd for me is i seem to be capped at 5Mbps on this modem.


Up or down?


----------



## craigbob

Does this have to be flashed through Odin or can I flash via CWM?


----------



## ddemlong

flash with odin


----------

